# Sony VAIO Notebook Monitor driver



## Reliam (Feb 3, 2005)

I recently reformatted my HD on my laptop and installed Windows XP Professional and some devices were not detected so I looked them up on the support site and installed them but the one that I could not find is for the monitor so as of now its using a default setting and the refresh rate is really bad. It shows under the device manager that the Video Controller is unknown I have a nVidia GeForce420 Go graphics card so I installed the drivers provided by the nVidia site and nothing changed. So if anyone could help me I would really appreciate it.

Sony VAIO PCG-GRT100
Windows XP Professional


----------

